# Whittled The Gem



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I was really surprised that this HG The Gem isn't valued more than it is.  RB#1067.  But I love the way it's whittled so I kept it anyway.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll take it if you don't want it !  []


----------



## botlguy (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Jane, you sure are windy for a newbie [][] Keep it up as long as you keep providing those nice, clear, cropped, well presented pictures of terrific jars.[][]

 Hero Fruit Jar Company, maker of THE GEM jars among others, was one of my favorite lines of jars.


----------



## MyIowagirl (Jan 25, 2013)

It was my day off work and I'm babysitting my gdaughter, so I promise I won't be this windy most any other time []


----------



## botlguy (Jan 25, 2013)

That was actually my attempt at being VERY nice, I'm an old curmudgeon.[][]


----------



## junkyard jack (Jan 27, 2013)

Common or not, that's a beautiful looking jar. Great glass character


----------



## idigjars (Jan 29, 2013)

Great character jar.  In my opinion when it comes to the redbook prices it's not taking into consideration jars with character like yours.  It's very nice.  Thank you for sharing it with us.  Paul


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 29, 2013)

A very nice jar Jane. Book value is a secondary consideration when I look at a jar. Most of the GEM jars are quite common but there are few as good looking as yours.
 George


----------

